# Offset Detailing Essex: 5.0 V8 Supercharged Jaguar F-Type Resurrection Detail!!!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Hello, here's an awesome 2014 5.0 supercharged V8 Jaguar F-Type in black with around 500bhp that was in a right ol' mess. Basically a resurrection!

For those that like a good correction, check the video out. It's nearly ten minutes long so put the kettle on and check it out. The condition of the bonnet was crazy - but well worth it in the end.

Full wash down and decontamination with Auto Finesse and Chemical Guys products. A two stage machine polishing process was carried out, IPA'd then the awesome Kamikaze Infinity Wax was applied.

Gtechniq Exo for wheels, exhausts, calipers and glass with Sonax NPT for rear valance and trim.

Interior carpets were wet vacced, vacuumed throughout with Auto Finesse Crystal for the inner glass and Chemical Guys Inner Clean for the dash and panels.

A superb car in the ultimate colour now looking like it should - glass!

This was a really good car to get stuck into bearing in mind the condition of it on arrival. Next up is the Jaguar XKR, so stay tuned.

As usual below the HD video and a variety of pictures showing the process.

Many thanks for watching.

HD Video.






Pictures.

The bonnet...











Wrapped overnight.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

How did it end up in that state?! Dealer valet or drive in hand wash etc? Fantastic job on an amazing car.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Lovely turn-around :thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

GREAT WORK.
surprised by all the swirls


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

WannaBd said:


> How did it end up in that state?! Dealer valet or drive in hand wash etc? Fantastic job on an amazing car.


Exactly what I was thinking. Its only one year old! There's 20 year old cars with paint in better condition than that.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Stunning results on a stunning car! Do not like that number plate though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great result on a stunning car.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

raze599 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Its only one year old! There's 20 year old cars with paint in better condition than that.


Probably in a drive hand wash every single day just to "keep it clean" I suppose, what a great machine sadly many owner don't care for their cars its a trend more than we would like to believe shame so much value and investment gone to waste with the simplest causes :/

Great detailing a real perfect job especially cleaning the Jag's teeth


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Superb job. Love the video.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job on a stunning motor


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

REVERSiN said:


> Probably in a drive hand wash every single day just to "keep it clean" I suppose, what a great machine sadly many owner don't care for their cars its a trend more than we would like to believe shame so much value and investment gone to waste with the simplest causes :/
> 
> Great detailing a real perfect job especially cleaning the Jag's teeth


Haha, brush them teeth! Bit of Zaino Z6 in the gaps, not Colgate!

I think it's just had a life of them brillo pad local car washes, over time as we all know it's just mullered the finish.

Looks alot better now though, I don't think the video or pictures do the black justice it's not even a colour anymore, just a mirror! :thumb::buffer::car:

Cheers.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow enough said


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

just watched the video , amazing work and turn around


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers - the videos are always worth a view as they show the detail and process so much better than still images.


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great work, looks awesome


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

kyleh97 said:


> Great work, looks awesome


Cheers, great looking cars. I'm a German fan at heart though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

The pictures are good but that video really shows how bad that paint was and how crisp the final finish is. Great work.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , what clear car covering do you use ?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Luke M said:


> The pictures are good but that video really shows how bad that paint was and how crisp the final finish is. Great work.


Cheers Luke, yep always worth watching the videos as they show so much more.

Currently have a brand new M4 convertible in sakir orange in at the moment for a massive detail - gonna be a cool video that's for sure.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cracking. :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great finish as usual Daryl, nice 50/50's it looks like it was in pretty poor condition. I guess the owner had realised that!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Colin - I have a brand new M4 convertible about to go online! Massive video and detail in sakir orange - stay tuned!


----------



## admelville (Jul 30, 2012)

What a transformation! Looks like a brand new car now.

Out of interest, how much clear coat do you think was removed during the process to achieve such a great finish? Is there much scope for future details?


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't believe how bad the car was when you started but a fantastic job mate! Stunning looking cars.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

6stw said:


> Can't believe how bad the car was when you started but a fantastic job mate! Stunning looking cars.


Yeah was one of the worst condition cars I've had in a fair while! Cheers!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Pip66 said:


> Cracking. :thumb:


Cheers Pip! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

